# What's the value of an X53



## then8j (Nov 23, 2015)

Not mine

Is this right?
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=181939771292


----------



## mrg (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice bike but crazy price!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 23, 2015)

fender chrome is horrible


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2015)

I wish I could read the description, but it's to damn small to read.   It does match the price though.


----------



## vincev (Nov 23, 2015)

Depends how many for that price.lol


----------



## then8j (Nov 23, 2015)

The seller told me that he turned down a $3000 offer so he raised the price. Sounds so odd to me.

I just thought that he put the decimal point in the wrong place......


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 23, 2015)

I think he's full of.......well, you know


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 24, 2015)

That X-53 has been on there forever it seems. Cool, but wow the guys a dreamer!!!


----------



## tech549 (Nov 24, 2015)

seeing this more and more


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 24, 2015)

tech549 said:


> seeing this more and more




+1

I just saw a bike that has been on ebay since 2013,it has been revised many times but the price has never been lowered.


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 24, 2015)

Maybe he made a mistake and listed it in Peso's?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 24, 2015)

After that 3000 offer if that's even true he is just trying to dig for gold. He thinks well if someone offered this than it must be worth more. I have already dealt with an silly head like that they are low life's


----------



## djheffer (Nov 25, 2015)

Maybe the seller loves the bike, but promised his wife he'd try to sell it.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 25, 2015)

I have an X53 and I paid 600 bucks  for it, minus the light.  I know I overpaid but I rarely see one of these at a swap and really wanted it. Even if I really...  really wanted one, that would be the day I would shell out 3 grand.This bike needs re-chrome every place, as mine does also.  I would say maybe 1,000 to 1200 tops , And keep it as a original survivor. I am surprised the seat held up as good as it did being in an attic all these years.
Usually the seat and tires are really dry rotted.


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 26, 2015)

I sold the one I had for $650


----------

